# manuals



## sweepersleeper (Nov 19, 2009)

Any help where I can purchase some manuals for a 1996 johnston 605 sweeper?
Thanks


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Try ebay...or do a google search; usually theres a pdf format in internet land; if not call Johnson direct.
Good luck with the hydro


----------



## sweepersleeper (Nov 19, 2009)

*hydro*

What do you mean good luck with the hydro? I tried ebay and google had no luck. Did they have problems with the hydraulics on these units?


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Try googling "Cyncon",
They're dealers of Johnson equipment and have pdf diagrams of you machine.
I originally though you purchased the former FMC , hydro's has some problems.
Did you research this machine before you purchased? including runnIng the VIN#? This would indicate all the service records if performed properly including any form of recall on the unit; you could potentially receive this info from the manufacturer.
I wish you well with the machine if you have done so.
The machine itself.... does it's job, but on the slow side.(jmo)
If your in search of sweepers, you may want to consider units with high dump capability, it will only increase your bottom line.
Good luck!


----------

